

Fuck You Instagram - jasonlgrimes
http://jasongrimes.com/2013/10/26/fuck-you-instagram/

======
jasonlgrimes
When they can afford to do something to preserve something important it can be
lasting. Look at the PDX Trailblazers, the EMP Museum in Seattle, South Lake
Union development. Hackers making huge profits should know when to take and
add value. Me personally I'm not worried about FB making money. But u r dead
right about the bling. I just expect more from them.

------
hephaestus_t
Since when do hackers get mad when someone tries to turn their hack into a
profit?

